
Ray tracing signed distance functions - ksvs
http://sebastiansylvan.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!4469F26E93033B8C!173.entry
======
malkia
A more compact variation of the signed distance function, but strictly to
terrains is the inverted cone representation - e.g. if you can for every
height maximally open an inverted cone, such that it does touch the
neighbouring height cells, without going into the terrain, then you can use it
for faster ray-casting.

One of the DX10/DX11 samples is using it.

~~~
charlessimonyi
Could you tell me which DX sample is using it.

~~~
malkia
The RaycastTerrain sample

<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc835725(VS.85).aspx>

